
It's Not a Good Day to Be a GPS Manufacturer - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5391911/its-not-a-good-day-to-be-a-gps-manufacturer
======
byoung2
It could be a very good day to be a GPS manufacturer if you create an Android
2.0-powered GPS device with internet connectivity. Piggybacking on Android and
Google's new app would cut development costs significantly and bring instant
credibility to a lesser-known GPS maker.

